# Vanessa Hudgens hatte Ohnmachts-Anfall



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2010)

*Für ihre neue Rolle in „Sucker Punch“ musste Vanessa Hudgens  (21) ganz schön viel trainieren.* Zu viel scheinbar, denn die Schauspielerin fiel nach einem harten Work-Out plötzlich in Ohnmacht. Das schweißtreibende Sportprogramm hat Vanessa oft bis an ihre Grenzen gebracht und nicht selten brach sie sogar vor Erschöpfung in Tränen aus.

Dabei fing alles so gut an, denn wie Vanessa erzählt: *„An meinem allerersten Tag am Set wusste ich noch gar nicht, was mich erwarten würde. Wir haben dann drei Stunden Kampfkunst geübt, wir hatten eine kleine Pause, in der es Protein-Shakes gab. Ich bin dann auf einmal ohnmächtig geworden, weil ich so am Ende war.“*

Doch trotz Ohnmachtsanfall musste Vanessa trotzdem weiter trainieren: „Wir haben Gewichte gestemmt und Rundlauf gemacht und dann noch eine Stunde mit den Waffen geübt.“

Ein ziemlich straffes Programm also für die 21-Jährige, doch es wird sich mit Sicherheit gelohnt haben, denn der Trailer zu „Sucker Punch“ sieht wirklich nach einem actionreichen Film aus!

*Gruss Gollum


http://www.celebboard.net/kino-und-...sucker-punch-promo-posters-x6.html#post597190*


----------



## Geldsammler (3 Aug. 2010)

Tut mir echt leid für Nessa,
dafür wird der Film umso besser!


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

wo gibts denn den Trailer?


----------



## krawutz (4 Aug. 2010)

Vielleicht sollte sie zur Gage ja auch noch ein Schmerzensgeld aushandeln.


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2010)

ich geb ihr nen Kaffee aus  :thx:


----------

